# Need sound effects for Electric Chair



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try these and see what you think.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/GCKvk_AU/High_Voltage_Sound.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/TzkyLQlL/Alarm3.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a zip file with electrocution, laboratory,etc & an electric chair with a man screaming I mixed;
[http://www.4shared.com/file/XQBmjhOS/Electric-elect_chair-Labratory.html/U]


----------



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ahhh thank you guys so much!!! They're perfect!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok...heres one...but I cant even describe it...crazy...lab...psycotic...insane...wild...wow..

http://www.4shared.com/audio/-gOu_hG_/crazyRoom.html


----------



## jadenwalker (Oct 11, 2010)

If you still need some, here is one I made for mine this year. 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/rf_MLZxZ/screams.html


----------

